# I know it's only glycol but I like it



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

(propylene glycol) So, Maddy ate an ice gel pack yesterday. I made them both vomit and I think I heard Indy talk for the first time; pretty sure she said, "Whyyyyyy???" Because I can't be sure she didn't have some, that's why. Anyway both are fine and just as energetic as ever, although I was worried sick. I have to figure out how to get stricter with that dog, I just don't know how. I mean, my house is neater than it ever was pre-Maddy but I have kids for heaven's sake, there have to be some objects left out from time to time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my! Sure glad you spotted what they got into and worked things out, literally! uke:Kids and dogs can sure shake things up for you. Well, I suppose it's another life lesson/reminder that everyone has to be mindful of everyone else in the household and stow things away as best they can. I get that is next to impossible sometimes. Glad you got on top of it. And I do feel for Indy, "the innocent one," having to take the cure as well, but better safe than sorry! Is she still on speaking terms with Maddy?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes poor thing, she's fine. Both are bouncing around looking mischievous, thanks


----------

